

WikiHouse's DIY kits are the open-source way to build a house - brini
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/02/start/the-home-you-download

======
cafard
If you know where to look, you can find Sears and Roebuck houses in a lot of
American cities. Sears, which was after all a business, provided not just
plans but parts.

------
tomcam
Are there any pictures of completed WikiHouses anywhere? Couldn't find one via
web search.

~~~
brini
I couldn't find many either; just the one from a cursory search:

<http://www.wow-huh.com/be-lazy-like-a-fox/>

